# Confused about the gender and age and many other things



## BudgieLover654 (Jul 31, 2021)

I


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Your budgies are both males and are adorable. It's BEST that you have two of the same gender. Much easier than when you have to discourage breeding.
Budgies do not need to be bred. They are healthier and happier when they do not. They do look to be around 4-5 months old.

If they are able to fit their heads between the cage bars, then the bars are spaced too far apart. The space between the bars should be no more than 1/2".
The cage you have them in is much too small.

Cages that are wider than they are long are better. The minimum size cage for two budgies would be 30" Wide by 18" Long by 18" high.
The bigger the cage, the better. Make sure the spacing between the bars is no more than 12"

Why do you get scared to put your hand in the cage? If you are afraid of your birds why would you choose to have them?

If the budgies are pooping then they are drinking. Otherwise they wouldn't be able to poop.

If one budgie is bullying and aggressive with the other, the two may have to be housed separately. 
You can not allow more than just normal bickering between two birds or you risk one being damaged emotionally as well as possibly being severely injured or killed.

I recommend you get natural wooden perches of varying diameters (not wooden dowels) to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*

*The nail perch can cause pressure sores. You need one that has a smooth top and you need to replace the plastic perch as well.

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*I would need to actually see the birds' nails to determine if they are too long. Many budgies never need their nails trimmed.
Mine have never had theirs trimmed and they do not have "pedi-perches". They have only wooden perches of varying diameters.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

It’s great to have you on the forums, and you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices.

You’ve been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee! Feel free to ask if you have any questions after reading through everything. Your boys are adorable and we hope to see more of them~

Cheers! 👋


----------

